# welches mainboard ist am besten für ... ?



## cantech (31. März 2004)

hallo!
ich würde gerne meinen pc aufrüsten, aber müsste dazu wissen, welches mainboard ich mir zu folgender neuer hardware kaufen sollte:

- athlon xp 2,5+
- radeon 9600 xt
- 512 mb ddr-sdram infineon

das mainboard sollte gut bis sehr gut sein und auch für die zukunft (die nächsten paar jahre) ausreichen, falls ich nochmal aufrüsten möchte (prozessor, ram etc...)!

helft mir bitte =)


----------



## SirToby (1. April 2004)

*Vorschlag*

Vielleicht hilft es Dir bei Deiner Kaufentscheidung ja:

Ein Bekannter von mir - seines Zeichens Computerhändler - sagte mir vor meinem Kauf neuer Komponenten:
- ASUS --> im Moment das Beste aufm Markt
- ELITEGROUP ECS --> Gute Mainboards, aber schlechter Support
- GIGABYTE --> Gute Mainboards, doch leider überteuert

Ich habe mich dann für folgende Konfiguration entschieden:

- AMD Athlon K7 XP 3000+ FSB400
*- Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe nForce4 Ultra 400*
- 256MB Infineon+Infineon DDR-RAM (2x wegen Dual-Channelbetrieb vom Mainboard)
- Asus ATI Radeon 9600XT/TVD

Das Asus-Board unterstützt Prozessoren bis Athlon 3200+. Bei http://www.km-elektronik.de kannst Du sehr gut und günstig bestellen, was dann allerdings auf komplette Selbstmontage hinausläuft.

*Allerdings solltest Du die Finger davon lassen, wenn Du noch nie Prozessor usw. selber montiert hast. Das geht sonst ins Auge!*


----------



## server (1. April 2004)

Hi,

Ich empfehle EPOX. Der Support dort ist echt super. Ich habe noch am selben Tag eine Antwort bekommen.
Ausserdem gibt es auf der Homepage von Epox Treiber, Anleitungen und Informationen über die Boards, dort steht auch, welches Mainboard welche CPU unterstützt.
www.epox.de


----------



## cantech (1. April 2004)

könnte ich zu dem a7n8x-e auch die radeon 9600 nur von ati benutzen oder wäre es besser die von asus + ati zu nehmen ?
und wie stehts mit dem ram, 2x256 mb = bessere performance oder 512?

vielen dank mal für die tolle beratung!


----------



## SirToby (2. April 2004)

Klar - Du kannst jede Grafikkarte nehmen - solltest aber darauf achten, dass sie AGP 8x unterstützt, da es das Board ja auch macht.

Beim Speicher:
Wenn Du 2x 256MB kaufst, kann das Board simultan auf belegte 2 Speicherblöcke zugreifen, was ja auch unterstützt wird (Dual Channel Mode) vom Board und mehr Performance bietet.Bei der Belegung nur eines RAM Slots kann da ja nicht geschehen.
Weiterer Vorteil - wenn Dir ein Speicherbaustein mal kapputtgehen sollte, bräuchtest nur einen nachzukaufen - was bei mir aber noch nie geschehen ist, glücklicherweise.


----------



## Fabian (2. April 2004)

Ich kann MSI Mainboard's empfehlen.


----------



## fluessig (2. April 2004)

Also mit MSI hab ich auch schon sehr sehr sehr gute Erfahrungen gesammelt (hab von 333 MHz über 650 bis 800 alles über Jahre drauf laufen lassen). Das ging aber nur weil ich mich vorher gut informiert hab. 
Ich hab jetzt auch ein Asus A7N8X Deluxe - allerdings Revesion 1.0. Die ist nicht ganz so fortschrittlich wie das oben genannte aber in allen Bereichen mehr als gut ausgestattet. Und die neue Version mit GBit Lan hört sich sehr gut an.
Kann ich bisher auch gut weiter empfehlen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. April 2004)

Ich empfehle ASUS, habe ich bei bisher montierten und verkauften Systemen ausschließlich verwendet!


----------



## cantech (2. April 2004)

vielen dank an alle!
ihr habt mir echt weitergeholfen!
 =)


----------



## SirToby (3. April 2004)

*aha?*

Schön zu lesen  

Was für ein Mainboard wird es denn nun werden - Bin ja schließlich neugierig, wie mit Sicherheit so manch anderer, der seine Hilfe bei der Entscheidungsfindung geposted hat.


----------



## cantech (3. April 2004)

ich hole mir auf jeden fall das asus a7n8x-e deluxe und anstatt 512 mb ram hol ich mir 2x 256 mb wegen dem dual channel was ich nu sorgfältig "studiert" hab 

dazu auch nen case-modding gehäuse mit kaltlichtkathoden.. ah wie herrlich =)
also nomal danke für die beratung und hilfe


----------



## SirToby (3. April 2004)

*hint*

Ach so - kleiner Tipp noch für den Dual-Channel Mode...

Die Speicherbänke A1 und B1 bestücken - das Board aktiviert dann automatisch den Dual-Channel Mode. Ich hatte erst auch lang im Bios gesucht, bis ich dann mal genau beim booten aufgepasst hab ;-)

Um das kontrollieren zu können, einfach beim booten drauf achten, was er hinter dem Prozessornamen schreibt (evtl. Boot-Screen-Bild im Bios vorher abstellen)


----------



## cantech (4. April 2004)

ok ich werd drauf achten
dankeschön


----------

